# Rabias Dolce Fumo Boston



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10223986219341198



Free coffee for LEO's but please leave a good tip. This guys putting his neck on the line so give him a like and a share.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just made my reservation for tomorrow


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I love this guy!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10223986219341198
> 
> 
> 
> Free coffee for LEO's but please leave a good tip. This guys putting his neck on the line so give him a like and a share.


Good rule of thumb at minimum tip what you would have paid if he charged you.

Thanks for sharing. I'll have to use my FakeBook account to start sharing his stuff on a food group I'm in. Maybe get a little extra love sent his way.


----------

